# Viciria sp jumping spiders



## orionmystery (Oct 6, 2011)

A male _Viciria sp._ 











A female _Viciria sp._


----------



## Olga_pv (Oct 6, 2011)

Super, like usually :thumbup:
Besides, I love spiders, so double enjoy


----------



## cgipson1 (Oct 6, 2011)

Very nice.. sharp! I love the subjects!


----------



## TheFantasticG (Oct 6, 2011)

#1 & 2 are killer shots. Good job, sir.


----------



## pathoulihan1 (Oct 6, 2011)

Thumbs up!!!


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks for looking and commenting, Olga, Charlie, TheFantasticG, pathoulihan1.


----------



## NateS (Oct 13, 2011)

Amazing shots of some of my favorite subjects.  Someday I'm gonna save up some money...then beg you to let me come visit you..1. for macro training and 2. to see your amazing Malaysian bugs and spiders.


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 18, 2011)

NateS said:


> Amazing shots of some of my favorite subjects.  Someday I'm gonna save up some money...then beg you to let me come visit you..1. for macro training and 2. to see your amazing Malaysian bugs and spiders.



Thanks Nate. Maybe I'll visit Missouri first


----------

